# NOTTINGHAM PEREGRINES 2018



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Well it's not long to go now and we should see our first egg of 2018. Last year the first egg was laid on the 17th March, so we have a few weeks to go yet.*
*The male and female have been visiting the nest on a regular basis, and are both looking really well.*
*Here are a couple of pictures i managed to get this morning. Hope you enjoy.














*


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Good to see them back. Aren't they just beautiful birds


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Siskin said:


> Good to see them back. Aren't they just beautiful birds


*They are beautiful, and great to watch. *


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

http://www4.ntu.ac.uk/sustainability/biodiversity/falcons/index.html

*Link to the live cams, for anyone interested. *


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you...

Am going to ask my nephew about these...as he's a student there.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Will be checking in with your posts and interesting screen shots keeping me "up to date" when I forget to log in to the camera's or miss all the action by logging in 5 minutes too late


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

buffie said:


> Will be checking in with your posts and interesting screen shots keeping me "up to date" when I forget to log in to the camera's or miss all the action by logging in 5 minutes too late


*I am now a MOD on a facebook group for the peregrines, so i will post as many news as i can. *


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *I am now a MOD on a facebook group for the peregrines, so i will post as many news as i can. *


Excellent...........Thank you


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2018)

Wow this is so exciting. They are stunning


----------



## raebhoop (Aug 9, 2009)

Give us a link Janice....there's a luv


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I thought i had, but here you go *
*http://www4.ntu.ac.uk/sustainability/biodiversity/falcons/index.html*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*A couple from this morning. This is Mrs P 














*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*A couple from yesterday







*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Can't get the link to work this year


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

The screen is black


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> Can't get the link to work this year


Neither can I, it just buffers, but you can get it on their FB link.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Valanita said:


> Neither can I, it just buffers, but you can get it on their FB link.


Unfortunately I don't do FB


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Ok for those having problems with the link try this.*
*Go to the webcam site, look in the address bar, do you see an i just before the www4 ? If you do then click the i, you will have a dropdown menu so you can able flash, click to enable.*
*PLEASE let me know if this sorts the problem. *


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> Unfortunately I don't do FB


*HP, the webcams are not on facebook so you can try the above. *


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Can't see an i in the address bar, also can't use flash on an ipad


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Siskin said:


> Can't see an i in the address bar, also can't use flash on an ipad


*Sorry i can't help with ipad, but i will try and find out what i can.*


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Ok for those having problems with the link try this.*
> *Go to the webcam site, look in the address bar, do you see an i just before the www4 ? If you do then click the i, you will have a dropdown menu so you can able flash, click to enable.*
> *PLEASE let me know if this sorts the problem. *


It sorted it for me, thanks, Janice.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Valanita said:


> It sorted it for me, thanks, Janice.


*So pleased Valanita, a lot of us have had the same problem. Also it helps when using chrome, to make sure it's up to date.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*A couple of pics from today *

*














*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Here are a couple of pics. Counting the days now to see our first egg *

*














*


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2018)

There is no i. They do this every year discriminate against ipad users.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Ok for those having problems with the link try this.*
> *Go to the webcam site, look in the address bar, do you see an i just before the www4 ? If you do then click the i, you will have a dropdown menu so you can able flash, click to enable.*
> *PLEASE let me know if this sorts the problem. *


Finally sorted thank you


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*From this morning *

*







*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Awww Bless Her/Him sat there covered in snow.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*We have our 1st egg, it arrived sometimes in the early hours of this morning  A couple of pics from yesterday, the weather up there was awful.*

*














*


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *We have our 1st egg, it arrived sometimes in the early hours of this morning  A couple of pics from yesterday, the weather up there was awful.*
> 
> *
> View attachment 348559
> ...


Oh poor thing, nearly covered by snow.

Interesting that there's a report of a snowy owl in Norfolk, creatures which inhabit arctic regions


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Siskin said:


> Oh poor thing, nearly covered by snow.
> 
> Interesting that there's a report of a snowy owl in Norfolk, creatures which inhabit arctic regions


*Although we have seen this before, it breaks my heart to watch them laying for hours in the snow.:Arghh*


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)




----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

* Mum left the nest and dad took over this mornings pics. *

*







*


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I hope the eggs will be ok. Luckily this cold snap is not due to last more then another day or two


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> I hope the eggs will be ok. *Luckily this cold snap is not due to last more then another day or two*


I hope your right, the last thing we want is them sitting on eggs covered in snow


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I can't get the Nottingham ones but here's the Derby peregrines.

https://www.derby.gov.uk/environment-and-planning/conservation/peregrines/peregrine-camera-1/


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

The videos work perfectly on my iPad. See you have the same snow and fed up looking peregrine


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Charity said:


> I can't get the Nottingham ones but here's the Derby peregrines.
> 
> https://www.derby.gov.uk/environment-and-planning/conservation/peregrines/peregrine-camera-1/


*Have you tried what i posted? *


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

JANICE199 said:


> *Have you tried what i posted? *


Yes, I've tried that, I've got Flash on, couldn't see it on Facebook. When I go to the actual website, it says its loading but nothing happens. Never mind, I'll get there somehow.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Charity said:


> Yes, I've tried that, I've got Flash on, couldn't see it on Facebook. When I go to the actual website, it says its loading but nothing happens. Never mind, I'll get there somehow.


*Try this. http://www4.ntu.ac.uk/sustainability/biodiversity/falcons/index.html*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Fingers crossed we should see our 2nd egg sometime today.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Still only the one egg, but a couple of pics of dad this morning *

*














*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Ok for those of you that are having problems getting onto the cams with android/ smart phones, or ipads i hope this helps. PLEASE let me know if it does *

*ANDROID/SMART PHONE

For Android smartphone

Install the VLC Player app from Google Play

Open the VLC Player app

Press 'Open MRL' from the left menu, and type:

https://www.jonhassall.com/downloads/ntufalconcams.m3u

I find it can take a good 30 seconds for the stream to open. Play controls appear if you swipe up from the bottom of the screen. It isn't very intuitive

iPhone/iPad

Install the VLC for Mobile app from the App Store

Open the VLC Player app

Press 'Network Stream' from the left menu

Type this URL into the box at the top:

https://www.jonhassall.com/downloads/ntufalconcams.m3u

Press 'Open Network Stream'

Press 'ntucalconcams.m3u' which should now be added to the list

The camera streams should now show. It can take 30 seconds to start. Use the track skip buttons to change between the three cameras.

*


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I've installed the iPad app and have managed to get camera 2 up, but nothing further happens, video doesn't start at all nor can I toggle between cameras. So a bit further then


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Siskin said:


> I've installed the iPad app and have managed to get camera 2 up, but nothing further happens, video doesn't start at all nor can I toggle between cameras. So a bit further then


*For what it's worth, i have camera 2 showing 99.9% of the time as it's on the nest. I wish i could help more. :Arghh*


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I hope someone else with an iPad has a go to see if it works with them.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Aww what amazing parents they are, I felt sure they would have to abandon the nest in those atrocious conditions. I'm so happy & relieved to see they havent !:Happy


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Quick update. We don't know why, but there is still only one egg. Will update again when we get any more news.*


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Is it me or is camera one positioned slightly different this year ?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Mr Gizmo said:


> Is it me or is camera one positioned slightly different this year ?


*You are right, it is. And not for the better, just my opinion though *


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *You are right, it is. And not for the better, just my opinion though *


I used to like looking down on a little bit of Nottingham street life whilst admiring the Falcons.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *You are right, it is. And not for the better, just my opinion though *


Yes the close up camera is to close, when the chicks start moving about we won't see them so well.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Update again. We still only have the one egg. Will update when i know more *


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Phew! Great news, the 2nd egg arrived at 7.21 this morning. I was lucky enough to watch Mrs P lay the egg. The last few days have been such a worrying time for all of the peregrine fans. Picture taken just after egg was laid. 







*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*A couple of shots i got just now. 1st is mrs p 2nd is archie.*

*





















*


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the update,does this mean that there is a chance the first egg will still hatch ?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

buffie said:


> Thanks for the update,does this mean that there is a chance the first egg will still hatch ?


*My understanding is, it is possible. So fingers crossed, they have been looking after the 1st egg. *


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Birds of prey start sitting on the first egg from the moment it's laid unlike other birds who lay a clutch before sitting. This means that the chicks will hatch at different times, unlike the other birds where all the chicks will hatch at once. For birds of prey (and owls) they will have a number of chicks in the nest of different ages which, if there is plenty of prey available, will survive and fledge as normal. However if food is low for some reason then the smallest chicks can be predated by the older stronger chicks, it's a sort of survival technique. Not pleasant to see an owl swallowing it's smaller sibling, but it does ensure that at least one of the chicks will survive to fledging.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Siskin said:


> Birds of prey start sitting on the first egg from the moment it's laid unlike other birds who lay a clutch before sitting. This means that the chicks will hatch at different times, unlike the other birds where all the chicks will hatch at once. For birds of prey (and owls) they will have a number of chicks in the nest of different ages which, if there is plenty of prey available, will survive and fledge as normal. However if food is low for some reason then the smallest chicks can be predated by the older stronger chicks, it's a sort of survival technique. Not pleasant to see an owl swallowing it's smaller sibling, but it does ensure that at least one of the chicks will survive to fledging.


*There was a problem with the hen taking so long to have the 2nd egg, over a week. This is very unlike her. *


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *There was a problem with the hen taking so long to have the 2nd egg, over a week. This is very unlike her. *


I wonder if the sudden cold snap was responsible, not sure if birds can reabsorb eggs like dogs can reabsorb puppies.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Siskin said:


> I wonder if the sudden cold snap was responsible, not sure if birds can reabsorb eggs like dogs can reabsorb puppies.


*It was mentioned that she may have reabsorbed the egg, also the cold weather. At one point she was covered in snow and was also pounded by hail stones.*


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *It was mentioned that she may have reabsorbed the egg, also the cold weather. At one point she was covered in snow and was also pounded by hail stones.*


That is interesting, another little nugget of bird information to add to my store


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We have 2 eggs at Norwich Cathedral

http://upp.hawkandowl.org/norwich-peregrines/norwich-cathedral-peregrine-live-web-cam-2018/

None yet at Derby

https://www.derby.gov.uk/environment-and-planning/conservation/peregrines/peregrine-camera-2/


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks like the Falcons at Norwich Cathedral may have abandoned their nest, I've looked several times this morning and no parent in sight.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> Looks like the Falcons at Norwich Cathedral may have abandoned their nest, I've looked several times this morning and no parent in sight.


 got that wrong there one of them sitting on the eggs now.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Two eggs at Bournemouth 

http://www.bournemouthperegrines.org.uk/


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Here is a very interesting write up about what has been happening with the peregrines.*
*http://www.nottinghamshirewildlife....ful-peregrine-nest-subject-to-a-minor-miracle*


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *Here is a very interesting write up about what has been happening with the peregrines.*
> *http://www.nottinghamshirewildlife....ful-peregrine-nest-subject-to-a-minor-miracle*


That is interesting, thank you for posting the link. 
I wonder if the first egg will hatch as well as the second and any subsequent eggs. It will mean a much larger then normal age range between the oldest and youngest chick which could be rather dangerous for it.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

* Update, we now have 3 eggs. The 3rd egg came sometime during the early hours of this morning. When i get the exact time i will let you know *


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Ok new update, egg number 3 was laid at 4.27 this morning. Now my understanding is this. The 2nd egg is now classed as the 1st egg because of the delay between the first and 2nd egg. I will update as i find out more. *

*







*


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Ok new update, egg number 3 was laid at 4.27 this morning. Now my understanding is this. The 2nd egg is now classed as the 1st egg because of the delay between the first and 2nd egg. I will update as i find out more. *
> 
> *
> View attachment 349960
> *


Thanks for keeping us updated x


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

buffie said:


> Thanks for keeping us updated x


*My pleasure buffie and thank you *


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Ok new update, egg number 3 was laid at 4.27 this morning. Now my understanding is this. The 2nd egg is now classed as the 1st egg because of the delay between the first and 2nd egg. I will update as i find out more. *
> 
> *
> View attachment 349960
> *


Thanks for keeping us up to date....


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We have one egg at Derby


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

There's a Stork sat on her next in Romania so I take it there is an egg under her.

https://wildliferomania.com/live/barza-alba-carpinis/


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just watched Stork parents change over and they have four eggs

https://klekusiowo.pl/#kamera


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> Just watched Stork parents change over and they have four eggs
> 
> https://klekusiowo.pl/#kamera


*Their news feed say there are 5 eggs now. *


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*A couple of Mrs P this morning. We are still waiting for our first chick.*

*














*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

There are chicks at Bournemouth
http://www.bournemouthperegrines.org.uk/


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Update on the eggs at Nottingham. This morning Archie was seen eating one of the eggs. It looks like the first egg that was laid.*
*It will be interesting to see what happens to the other 2 eggs. *


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Apologies if anyone has already mentioned these at Bath. They are three very active little souls.

http://upp.hawkandowl.org/bath-peregrines/bath-st-johns-church-peregrine-live-web-cam-2018/


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Chicks at Derby

https://www.derby.gov.uk/environment-and-planning/conservation/peregrines/peregrine-camera-2/


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Getting a little worried about our Nottingham pair, everyone else has chicks and their eggs were laid later.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

The Ospreys have 3 chicks

http://www.ospreys.org.uk/webcam/


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

The poor Derby one has the Sunday church bells to contend with....ouch!

https://www.derby.gov.uk/environment-and-planning/conservation/peregrines/peregrine-camera-1/


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

This is the Osprey nest at Loch of the Lowes. I visited there last weekend and you can see the nest from the hide.
https://scottishwildlifetrust.org.uk/things-to-do/watch-wildlife-online/loch-of-the-lowes-webcam/

And Chichester, my local town, Peregrines have 4 chicks.
https://www.chichestercathedral.org.uk/whats-on/cathedral-peregrines.shtml


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Chicks everywhere expect Nottingham, she still sat on her eggs but I have a feeling the cold weather early in the year has killed them, It's so sad seeing her sitting there. I just hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Norwich Cathedral - Mum's busy clearing her nest this morning

http://upp.hawkandowl.org/norwich-peregrines/norwich-cathedral-peregrine-live-web-cam-2018/


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

That poor bird is still sitting there waiting, I feel so sorry for her poor thing


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Bisbow said:


> That poor bird is still sitting there waiting, I feel so sorry for her poor thing


It is very sad.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I check every morning hoping to find they have abandoned the nest, it breaks my heart watching her/him still sitting there


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Bath chicks growing up fast. (takes time to load)

http://upp.hawkandowl.org/bath-peregrines/bath-st-johns-church-peregrine-live-web-cam-2018/


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just looked at the Nottingham nest it's so sad seeing them still sitting on their eggs, it's heartbreaking knowing that no way will the hatch now.

All the other nests have almost fully grown chicks and one the chicks have already flown.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy Paws said:


> Just looked at the Nottingham nest it's so sad seeing them still sitting on their eggs, it's heartbreaking knowing that no way will the hatch now.
> 
> All the other nests have almost fully grown chicks and one the chicks have already flown.


It is heartbreaking, I wonder how long they will persist in sitting there, poor things


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Just looked at the nest
It is empty. no bird, no eggs

They must have abandoned it at last, poor birds


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Bisbow said:


> Just looked at the nest
> It is empty. no bird, no eggs
> 
> They must have abandoned it at last, poor birds


Just looked and one of the birds is there, looking very confused.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Archie took the last egg away it was broken & probably smelt bad. They can now relax & try again next Spring.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Valanita said:


> Archie took the last egg away it was broken & probably smelt bad. They can now relax & try again next Spring.


Thanks for that
Poor birds, lets hope they return next year


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Thought i would share these pictures from this morning. Archie is enjoying sunbathing. Both birds are still visiting on a daily basis. *

*














*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for the update


----------

